# ¡¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, EUGE!!! :) :) :)



## Philippa

*¡Que disfrutes de tu día especial!
  ¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños!!  ​No puedo enviarte una tarta de cumpleaños chocolate debido al 'surf control' aquí en la escuela  
Abrazos
Philippa  *


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, mi querida y admirada Eugin!!!  Me alegra ser de las las primeras en desearte todo lo lindo y lo bueno que tú mereces.

Que disfrutes de un cumpleaños lleno de alegría y que sigas brillando en WordReference con tu inteligencia, cultura y buen humor.

Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Felicidades!*  

*Un abrazo para tu cumpleaños, Gin. *


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iFelicidades, Eugin!  Que disfrutes mucho tu cumpleaños - te mando algo especial para festejar tu día bien vestida.

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Sparrow22

Hola Euge !!!!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!  *

*FELIZ CUMPLE, AMIGOTA !!!!!! Sabés que te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor de lo mejor !!!!!!  *

*y como verás todavía no aprendí a colocar el regalito en el post  !!!! pero sabés que te lo tengo guardado  para cuando tomemos  el  próximo capuccino !!!!! *

*UN BESO ENORRRME !!!!! ojo con los festejos eh ??? mirá que los gatitos no se emborrachan o si ??? *


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños Eugin.


----------



## América

*Cantando: "FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TI, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TI.. QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELICES, TE DESEAMOS A TI..."

Espero no haber desafinado mucho.*


----------



## lsp

BUON COMPLEANNO, EUGIN!
AUGURI!
 Lsp  ​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumple, cumpatriota!! ¡¡Por muchos más, de edad, y de colaboración en el foro!!*


----------



## beatrizg

FELIZ DIA   ​ 
¡Veo que eres una escorpiona!​


----------



## natasha2000

*FELIZ CUMPLE, EUGIN!!!*

*QUE DISFRUTES AL MÁXIMO EN ESTE DÍA.... PERO NO TE PASES Y **CUIDADO CON EL FESTEJO, MIRA QUE PASÓ A UNOS CONGÉNERES TUYOS... CLICK CLICK*


----------



## Honeypum

Te voy a cantar el cumpleaños a la española:

*"Cumpleaños feliz,*
*Cumpleaños feliz,*
*te deseamos todos,*
*Cumpleaños feliz!!"*

Un besote muy grande desde este lado del charco.


----------



## Eugin

*¡Qué emoción!!! ¡Agradecerles a todos estos personajes ilustres del foro en tres idiomas!!! ¡Esto es demasiado para mí , jaja!!!*
*Philippa*, thanks for opening the thread and remember my date (not too far of yours, )
*Pollito*, you know what you mean to me, so, I simply say: “thank you for being with me in this special day, despite of the distance…”. Great hug of yours, especially in winter time!!!  
*Sole*, amigota mía. Gracias por tanto afecto y cordialidad volcados en tus palabras, un verdadero regalo!!!! Muchas gracias!!! Un beso grande! 
*Adriuli*, con vos también ya está todo dicho y, lo que quede, prefiero compartirlo capuchino mediante, como vos dijiste. Viste que hubo alguien que madrugó más que vos hoy, jejejee!!!! Gracias por todo, amigota!!! 
*Jenny*, it´s an honour for me to receive a greeting from the other end of this huge continent!!!! Thanks for coming to the party and for being such a great person and friend!!!  
*Fernando*, el caballero (in)oxidado del foro… un caballero de 21 años,jeje! Cuando quieras nos vamos de parranda por Madrid o por Buenos Aires, jaja!!
Muchas gracias *América*, tu canción con esos maullidos es el mejor “feliz cumpleaños” que me podrían cantar !!! Mil gracias!!! Me encantó!
*LSP*, grazie mille per il tuo desiderio!! Sei molto gentile!! Grazie per arrivare anche a questa festa!!!  

Muchas gracias por compartir conmigo mi cumpleaños, amigos!!! Un cumpleaños internacional del mejor nivel!!! Muchas gracias por su afecto!!!


----------



## roxcyn

¡que los cumplas feliz!
¡que los cumplas feliz!
¡que los cumplas, amigo!
¡que los cumplas feliz!
¡y mucho más!


----------



## Eugin

(Perdón en la demora en seguir agradeciendo, pero es que anduve de festejos varios estos días, jeje!!! )

*Inesita*, espero que tu deseo se concrete, pero prefiero que ambas cosas vengan con calidad más que con cantidad: los años y los "posts". ¡Un fuerte abrazo!!!
*Beatriz*, muchas gracias por tus saludos desde tan lejano!! Y sí, soy una felina escorpiana... el mejor signo del zodíaco, ¿o no?? 
*Natasha* querida, ¡no te preocupes por los festejos! Soy toda una adulta ya, ahora que pasé los 30`s,  . Aparte, los gatos tenemos 7 vidas, cierto?  A vivirlas pues se ha dicho!!! ¡Muchas gracias por tus deseos, amiga!!
*Romi*, qué bueno que apareciste!!! Te estaba extrañando últimamente!!! Muchas gracias por la canción y los saludos desde tan lejos!!! Espero verte más seguido por acá, amiga!!! Un beso grande  
*roxcyn*, aunque no nos hayamos “topado” mucho por aquí, agradezco de corazón tus saludos, ¡muy amable!!

Muchísimas gracias a todos por compartir conmigo otro cumpleaños más en este lugar maravilloso con personas de tanta calidad humana como ustedes!!!! Muchas gracias, amigos!!!!


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Eugin! Tarde como siempre, estoy despistadísimo últimamente. Espero que hayas montado una fiestuqui como te mereces y lo hayas pasado muy bien.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Eugin

No llegas tarde, querido Ant... mientras que la resaca dure , todavía estamos de festejos... jejejejeje!!!!!    

 ¡Un gran abrazo y gracias por los saludos!!!


----------



## SmallJosie

Muchas felicidades!! Better late than never!


----------



## María Madrid

Yo llego aún más tarde... pero es que no te reconocía por ese nombre. Felicidades y mil gracias por tu impagable ayuda y espíritu positivo. Saludos, :


----------



## Mate

La resaca y la modorra
ya deben de haber pasado
perdón que llegué atrasado
al cumple e' la gata e' gorra

¡¡¡¡¡Que tengas un muy feliz Cumple Euge!!!!!

Mateamargo (click)


----------



## BETOREYES

Sólo escribo para preguntar si aún queda pastel. 

No mentiras. Como todavía estamos en noviembre, creo que no es tarde para desearte un feliz cumpleaños. De todas maneras, yo no me pongo bravo si me mandás un pedazo... si sobró, claro está.

Estoy seguro de que este sí vale: ¡Feliz no cumpleaños! 
Un fuerte abrazo
Beto


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Eugin,

*Feñiz Cumpleaños* mi querida amiga, aunque algo atrasadito, te deseo que lo hayas pasado estupendo, Salud!


----------



## Eugin

SmallJosie, I am even later than you, mate!! But thanks a bunch for adding your kind regards in this thread…. Up to one month, we still have time to continue with the party (I even got a a (belated) present this Saturday, so you see you are not the only to arrive late! )

María, ¡muchas gracias por tus lindas palabras!!! Es que Philippa estuvo haciendo de las suyas y quiso desorientar a los más despistados y bueno… parece que lo consiguió, jejejee !!! De todas formas, muchísimas gracias por tu cordialidad… me hiciste poner así  ... 

Querido Inodoro, la resaca no pasó todavía ya que este fin de semana… seguí con los festejos!!!! Así que la fiesta continúa!! No sé donde dejé la gorra ahora… así que si le puedes preguntar al Mendieta y Eulogia si no la vieron colgada en algún rancho de por ahí, te lo voy a agradecer con tutto il cuore!!! Muchas gracias por el brindis matero !!!!

Beto!! Del pastel me queda la foto solamente!!! Sirve igual??? Por si te sirve de consuelo, estuvo exquisito… Muchas gracias por los saludos amistosos de no cumpleaños!! (muy original, jeje !)

Félix, ¡eminencia médica si las hay!!! Descuida por la tardanza. Lo que importa es que te hiciste presente para saludarme (y q yo sigo con los festejos, jejeje!!!!!) , y ya con eso me basta y sobra!!! Muchas gracias por acercarte a estos festejos virtuales!!! Un super abrazo y gracias por tu amistad y ayuda en mis traducciones!!!!!!!


Un abrazo enorme para c/u de ustedes. Me hicieron festejar un cumpleaños rodeada de amigos!!!... y no hay nada más lindo que eso!!!!


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Eugin: ya sé que fue hace tiempo pero recién hoy entro a esta familia tan querida y quiero felicitarte por tu cumpleaños. Espero que hayas festejado como corresponde y que cada día de tu vida te traiga una alegría más. Te lo merecés por ser tan cálida y tan gente.*
*Perdón por el atraso...*

*TE ABRAZO FUERTEMENTE,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## lily8

Otra más que se suma a la lista de los saludos tardíos... YO . Es que recién me entero que fue tu cumpleaños... yo también soy escorpiana y no me conectaba porque también seguía festejando el mío jejeje

Es admirable tu capacidad y tu amabilidad. *Gracias* por compartir ambas virtudes (y más) con todos nosotros. 

Besos, compatriota!!!!! *FELIZ CUMPLE*!!!!!


----------

